# What's Your Latest Game Boy Purchase?



## Bart Lemming (Aug 24, 2013)

Just wondering what others are buying (if they are buying!) for their Game Boy collection.

Yesterday I received a copy of Racing Gears Advance.  The box is covered in stickers but the cart is in great shape and the game is brilliant.  I also, finally, bought a copy of Urban Yeti.  I haven't played it yet but I'm looking forward to playing this quirky GTA-like.

Still waiting on my GB Boy Colour clones but I can't wait!

So, what have you bought recently?


----------



## pasc (Aug 24, 2013)

A E-Reader and a Flash2Advance <3.
Also 2 backlit screens for my 2 GBA's.


----------



## macmanhigh (Aug 24, 2013)

Just bought this lot off Ebay 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Game-Boy-20...JSjL3VpfeQGe2zg7JzRJo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Sizednochi (Aug 24, 2013)

The EMS SmartCard and Oracle of Ages. Planning on getting Seasons soon.


----------



## Ozito (Aug 24, 2013)

Today i bought 
Justice League Heroes: The Flash
Godzilla Domination!

Can't wait to get them on tuesday!


----------



## macmanhigh (Aug 24, 2013)

Ozito said:


> Today i bought
> Justice League Heroes: The Flash
> Godzilla Domination!
> 
> Can't wait to get them on tuesday!


 


Love the Avatar one of GBA's best games i must say


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Aug 24, 2013)

I found a Dragon Warrior Monsters cart on eBay for under five bucks a couple weeks ago. Pretty great since I lost my old one years ago, and just recently picked up a boxed Super Game Boy.


----------



## Ozito (Aug 24, 2013)

macmanhigh said:


> Love the Avatar one of GBA's best games i must say


 
Thanks, Drill dozer is one of my favorite game for the GBA too 

I also bought Metroid Zero Mission last month


----------



## kmno (Aug 25, 2013)

New battery for my battered SP, hoping to buy a new shell next month.


----------



## Sizednochi (Aug 25, 2013)

Ozito said:


> I also bought Metroid Zero Mission last month


Damn lucky! I'm trying to get one on the cheap. Hardly can find anything bellow 20 - 30$ (with shipping). How much did you pay for yours?


----------



## jumpman1229 (Aug 25, 2013)

Just found Duck Tales 2 on the GB at the flea market today. I want the way more valuable NES version =P


----------



## Darkipod (Aug 25, 2013)

Most people that sell those things now days all know what ebay is, and I hate it. Can't get any good deals now days on most games and shit.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 25, 2013)

I guess the latest gameboy purchase for me was a game called go! go! beckham! and thunderbirds for gbc. Both £0.99p each from local cashgenerator store


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Aug 25, 2013)

My 3 in 1 Plus just arrived in the mail! Backed up a few of my GBA carts and they ran perfectly, not to mention I can now backup all my NDS games with it as well!

I used to use this save dongle I bought years ago to do the trick but it didn't get a driver update when I upgraded to Windows 8 so I was in a lurch for quite a while.


----------



## Bonny (Aug 25, 2013)

Asterix, The Rescue of Princess Blobette, Ghostbusters 2, Burai Fighter Deluxe and The Addams Family. All in Box with Manual. For my Classic GB Collection of 3 GB Pockets and one japanese GB Light.


----------



## Ozito (Aug 25, 2013)

Sizednochi said:


> Damn lucky! I'm trying to get one on the cheap. Hardly can find anything bellow 20 - 30$ (with shipping). How much did you pay for yours?


It's damn hard to find it cheap.
Bought mine for 460 SEK that's about 70$ with shipping and that was cheap since it wasn't in the best condition.


----------



## Bart Lemming (Aug 27, 2013)

I couldn't wait for my GB Boy Colour to arrive so I got myself a backlight modded original GBA.  It's pretty cool though it does remind me why I preferred the GBA Micro screen.  Ghosting ahoy!

Speaking of expensive games,  I finally ponked down the cash for a copy of Warioware Twisted.  It was never released over here so it cost a fortune to import it.  It should be here soon though.  Now, if only I could find the Boktai games at a reasonable price...


----------



## jumpman1229 (Aug 27, 2013)

Just found this at a flea market for $20 while on vacation. 100% CIB


----------



## Bart Lemming (Aug 27, 2013)

Cool.  Have you tried it out yet?  I've never played it though I've always liked the idea of it.


----------



## Osha (Aug 27, 2013)

I think it was Metroid (the NES classic) and Mega Man Battle Network. Can't remember for sure, it was years ago.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 27, 2013)

An EZFlash IV months and months ago.


----------



## jumpman1229 (Aug 27, 2013)

Pedro_Lambrini said:


> Cool.  Have you tried it out yet?  I've never played it though I've always liked the idea of it.



Yeah, I had the game when I was younger and always enjoyed it. I won't be opening this one up


----------



## Ozito (Aug 28, 2013)

jumpman1229 said:


> Just found this at a flea market for $20 while on vacation. 100% CIB


I'm jealous! I've been looking for a complete copy for quite some time now. Nice find!


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 28, 2013)

I bought a 2 original Gameboys and the magnifying glass with light thingy for 20 bucks (including shipment)!
I actually wanted to buy only the gameboy for 18 bucks, but the seller asked if I wanted his 2nd Gameboy which has a couple of broken pixel for spare parts and the 'broken' magnifying glass.
The magnifying glass just needed a new lightbulb.


----------



## LouAllet (Aug 28, 2013)

a Super Mario Bros. 3 cart for my GBA SP..


----------



## jumpman1229 (Aug 28, 2013)

Ozito said:


> I'm jealous! I've been looking for a complete copy for quite some time now. Nice find!



Thank you!  I am quite happy with the purchase as well! It's a rather difficult game to find complete


----------



## Nusdogg (Aug 31, 2013)

Lets see:
- Bought a broken glacier GBA console for the used button rubber pads, but I ended up fixing it. Lol. So I'm keeping it. Might just front lit that console.
- Bought a pre-modded back lit glacier GBA console from Zerey.
- A brand new Nintendo glacier shell casing for the pre-modded console from Zerey.
- Authentic Pokemon Emerald off Ebay.

Damn, that leaves me with three glacier (ones front and other one is back lit; third one is non modded for comparison) and one black consoles (back lit).


----------



## Yepi69 (Aug 31, 2013)

My recent GBA purchases: 

1. EZ Flash IV with MiniSD Card 2GB and Card reader
2. Another EZ Flash IV with MiniSD Card 2GB (Card is faulty, needs to be replaced)
3. Another EZ Flash IV with MiniSD Card 2GB and Card Reader (Bought it for a friend to Canada, was feeling generous)
4. A GBA SP Kit
5. A legit Pokemon Emerald cartridge (12$, with still working RTC and european)


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 31, 2013)

The last game for the GBA I bought before I got my Supercard Mini SD (which still works great till today) was Pokemon Emerald, back in 2006


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Sep 3, 2013)

My latest GBA purchase was the Revo K101 GBA clone its awesome


----------



## Ozito (Sep 4, 2013)

New month, more stuff!

Scored a green GBM with 3 games and a flash cart, an efa linker LC256M. Those where the "fake" ones without RTC right?


----------



## Nusdogg (Sep 5, 2013)

Just scored this! Authentic too.


----------



## FireSeel (Sep 7, 2013)

I ordered a GB Boy Colour.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 7, 2013)

I recently bought the greatest game that ever existed in this and every universe, Yoshi's Island


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 7, 2013)

My last game boy purcharse was Megaman Zero way back in 2002


----------



## bobmcjr (Sep 7, 2013)

Mother 3 CIB. And a year before that, an ereader with a ton of cards (6 nes games, a game and watch game, another promotional card for jetix or something, a pokemon eon ticket, lot of animal crossing stuff) for $12


----------



## Ozito (Sep 8, 2013)

bobmcjr said:


> Mother 3 CIB. And a year before that, an ereader with a ton of cards (6 nes games, a game and watch game, another promotional card for jetix or something, a pokemon eon ticket, lot of animal crossing stuff) for $12


Mother 3 as in GBM Mother 3 edition or just the game?


----------



## pasc (Sep 8, 2013)

A Play-Yan (man, can't wait for it  )


----------



## Ozito (Sep 8, 2013)

pasc said:


> A Play-Yan (man, can't wait for it  )


Where did you find that golden nugget?


----------



## pasc (Sep 8, 2013)

HIhi (excuse me for that outburst).

Ebay

I had a search configured so I was notified each time a new "Play-yan" related article was put on Ebay.
As soon as I saw it I naturally had to get it.

Gamebaz for example charges way over hundred $$ for one. I guess you could call this a good deal.


----------



## Ozito (Sep 8, 2013)

Amagad!! It's like seeing a unicorn! You lucky you!


----------



## bobmcjr (Sep 8, 2013)

Ozito said:


> Mother 3 as in GBM Mother 3 edition or just the game?


Just the game.


----------



## pasc (Sep 8, 2013)

Ozito said:


> Amagad!! It's like seeing a unicorn! You lucky you!


 
Unicorn indeed !


----------



## Randall402 (Sep 9, 2013)

Pokemon Ruby , Sapphire, Emerald, and FireRed. A piece of Sapphire's back case is cracked, I'm thinking of buying a fake one to take the back case off of it and put it on my real one, but I'm not sure on how legit it'll look


----------



## GaJitt (Sep 9, 2013)

Been lurking these forums for a very long time, figured I would chime in. I just got back into anything Game boy and I got a crap ton of stuff lately. Recently I bought pokemon red, blue, and yellow together for $20, legit pokemon emerald, metroid zero mission, zelda oracle of seasons, NIB GB Micro, an orange gba shell and backlight kit, breath if fire II and megaman zero 4. Now I am trying to hunt down a EZ Flash IV.


----------



## anthonyplep (Sep 9, 2013)

A Japanese Pokemon Gold for about $9.  At a local game store too...not online.  Usually where I live any Pokemon game is $30-$35 so the fact it was cheaper _and_ an import it was a pretty great price.  Cartridge only, of course


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 9, 2013)

the last 2 games that i bought for gbc was Zelda Oracle of Ages and Dragon Warrior 3 together for 20€ + 2€ for shipping
the seller wanted 15€ each but i talked him down for 10€ each.
i have beaten Oracle of Ages, i think 6 times now, but i still have not started DW3, i have started it but have only played about 2-3 hours.
i was offered 25€ for Zelda OoA and 45€ for DW 1 & 2 ,3. i might sell OoA and buy the VC versions when i get my 3ds but i don't think i will sell my DW games


----------



## Randall402 (Sep 9, 2013)

anthonyplep said:


> A Japanese Pokemon Gold for about $9. At a local game store too...not online. Usually where I live any Pokemon game is $30-$35 so the fact it was cheaper _and_ an import it was a pretty great price. Cartridge only, of course


 
Yeah, it drives me crazy on how much people charge for Pokemon games. Anyway, the Japanese versions are actually pretty cheap online

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GAME-BOY-Lo...921?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46124eb5a9
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pocket-Mons...794?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33848457a2


----------



## anthonyplep (Sep 9, 2013)

Randall402 said:


> Yeah, it drives me crazy on how much people charge for Pokemon games. Anyway, the Japanese versions are actually pretty cheap online
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GAME-BOY-Lo...921?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46124eb5a9
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pocket-Mons...794?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33848457a2



I sure as heck wouldn't even pay $20 for a cart.  Maybe for Gold as it's my favorite Pokemon game...but last year I bought Green, Red, Blue, Yellow (Japanese versions) for a total of $40 which is $10 per cart.  If I sold them locally I can only imagine how much I'd get


----------



## Bart Lemming (Sep 12, 2013)

I just got myself a nice copy of Bruce Lee.  It comes with a small poster and I thought it would be cool in my new flat when I move to China next week... 

Cost me £30 CIB though.  I don't know if that's a good price but it seemed fair to me.


----------



## tvoretz (Oct 10, 2013)

I nabbed an Australian Pokemon Sapphire for 19 (US) bucks. Battery was dead, but it was in great condition, and I'm comfortable enough with a soldering iron to replace the battery.  There has been an influx of apparently real GBA Pokemon games on ebay since I bought it, but they were harder to find at the time, I had been burned once before, and no one counterfeits the Australian release.


----------



## Catastrophic (Oct 16, 2013)

I spent most of my dough on building a good GBA hardware collection, and so far I'm fairly proud of it. 


Spoiler











The only unit I'm missing is a frontlit SP, I only have backlit ones. And yes I know the DS isn't actually a GBA but it plays GBA games so what the heck.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 16, 2013)

Me last GBA game...
I think... it was... Tinytoons adventures...


----------



## cheeseandcereal (Oct 20, 2013)

Just the other day I got Mega Man Battle Network 2/Mega Man Battle Network 3 Blue/Mega Man Battle Network 4 Red Sun/Mega Man Battle Network 5 Team Colonel


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2013)

Pokemon Red (Jap) and Pokemon Green (Jap), I needed them for my pokemon collection.


----------



## MRsonic699 (Oct 21, 2013)

Gunstar Future Heroes, Zelda Four Swords, Golden Sun, Fire Emblem the Sacred Stones, F-Zero Maximum Velocity, and a Supercard Mini SD in a package. Hopefully those games will be really great and the SC should satisfy my needs for games I can't acquire


----------



## Ozito (Apr 1, 2014)

Won these two for 213SEK approximately 32USD.
Now there's only one missing and then i have the complete Bit Generations series.


----------



## andre104623 (Apr 9, 2014)

Pedro_Lambrini said:


> Just wondering what others are buying (if they are buying!) for their Game Boy collection.
> 
> Yesterday I received a copy of Racing Gears Advance. The box is covered in stickers but the cart is in great shape and the game is brilliant. I also, finally, bought a copy of Urban Yeti. I haven't played it yet but I'm looking forward to playing this quirky GTA-like.
> 
> ...


 
I just bought a Gameboy player for gamecube without boot disc for $9.99US. I also ordered a supercard mini sd for it and downloaded the boot disc for the gameboy player. Should work fine with my xeno gc chipped gamecube just waiting for the mail


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 9, 2014)

you should have got a ez flash iv instead
sc minisd has alot of problems with gba games as it was mainly designed to actually play ds games instead (this was before slot-1 flashcarts existed)


----------



## Heien (Apr 9, 2014)

My last gba purchase... Hmm if remember correct it was a pokemon shiny gold cart. Oh i knew it was a fan made game when i was buying it but it was way cheaper than an electronic(except pc) to emulate it. Aww man now i miss my gba


----------



## andre104623 (Apr 9, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> you should have got a ez flash iv instead
> sc minisd has alot of problems with gba games as it was mainly designed to actually play ds games instead (this was before slot-1 flashcarts existed)


Good luck trying to find a ez flash 4 these days they are rare and I just want to play some gb and GBC Roms anyway I'm old school it will work out fine


----------



## Ozito (Apr 9, 2014)

andre104623 said:


> Good luck trying to find a ez flash 4 these days they are rare and I just want to play some gb and GBC Roms anyway I'm old school it will work out fine


 
Rare? Have i missed something?


----------



## andre104623 (Apr 9, 2014)

Ozito said:


> Rare? Have i missed something?


Yeah you did they stopped making ez flash in 2008-2009 and the places that still have them up charge the fuckimg thing like crazy so a supercard mini SD was 22.95 with shipping so yeah there getting rare and I'm not looking to play GBA games anyway


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Apr 9, 2014)

Latest Gameboy purchase? well does a Super Gameboy (snes) count?? purchased one the other day for like $5.00


----------



## locolol (Apr 10, 2014)

My latest Game Boy purchase was in 2012: Dragon Warrior Monsters - Cobi's Journey


----------



## driverdis (Apr 30, 2014)

my latest purchase was a Gameboy Printer, I found it at a pawn shop for cheap.


----------



## cheesypr09 (May 1, 2014)

2 weeks ago, I bought a Gameboy camera for $5.00


----------



## Jerret Douglass (May 2, 2014)

RoseColoredGaming GBA Dingy DMG <3


----------



## Sychophantom (May 2, 2014)

Bought a bunch of random games at a yard sale the other day. I'll catalog them on the weekend, but I know I have the three Donkey Kong Land yellow carts now.


----------



## Nusdogg (May 22, 2014)

Ah yeah!! Just received this teal blue GBC off eBay just under $20.00. You already know what mods I'm going to do as I'll be receiving my broken GBASP (AGS-001) this coming Sat.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## CandiceYaacobi (May 22, 2014)

Bought a GB Light on eBay a week ago and it just came in today. Paid under $100 (including shipping) and it's virtually in mint condition.


----------



## Nusdogg (May 24, 2014)

Final product of my teal GBC after I received my broken GBASP. Front light has been fitted horizontally to eliminate the vertical lines that you see on everybody elses, and got a yellow LED power light as well.


----------



## tbgtbg (May 24, 2014)

Last GameBoy thing I bought was years ago, an EFA flashcart that turned out to be fake (thanks DX!) but seeing that RHS has EZ Flash 4 is making me real tempted to get one of those.

I would buy a GameBoy Player for my GameCube (which has been useless to me since getting a Wii) but the prices on those have gone way up lately. I guess I should've grabbed that one I saw at GameStop for 10 bucks a couple years back. Oh well, least I have a Super GameBoy.


----------



## zerofalcon (May 24, 2014)

Another GBA SP AGS-101 in great condition (my third one) for a few bucks, around 25 dollars with 3 games and official charger.


----------



## yafeee (May 24, 2014)

Nusdogg said:


> Final product of my teal GBC after I received my broken GBASP. Front light has been fitted horizontally to eliminate the vertical lines that you see on everybody elses, and got a yellow LED power light as well.


 

Hey Nusdogg !

Can I ask you how have you been able to cut the frontlight ? I tried with one from a broken GBA SP, but I completely ruined it


----------



## joepassive (May 25, 2014)

today i bought a Gameboy Advance, so that i'll have the entire Advance family. i like it - looks in mint condition and the back cover is there so...thats a plus.
23$.


----------



## Jayro (May 25, 2014)

EZ-FLASH IV for my GBA SP. And before that was a Play-Yan micro.


----------



## Nusdogg (May 25, 2014)

yafeee said:


> Hey Nusdogg !
> 
> Can I ask you how have you been able to cut the frontlight ? I tried with one from a broken GBA SP, but I completely ruined it


 
I used a dremel. Just gently cut it as I go.


----------



## Nusdogg (May 28, 2014)

Just scored this for $21.00!!! Time to back lit this tooo. HEHE..


----------



## emmanu888 (May 28, 2014)

Killer Instinct for the Game Boy, for a watered down port of the SNES version, its quite good despite being limited by two buttons. In mere minutes i was able to replicate my 10 hits combo with Orchid


----------



## Nusdogg (May 28, 2014)

emmanu888 said:


> Killer Instinct for the Game Boy, for a watered down port of the SNES version, its quite good despite being limited by two buttons. In mere minutes i was able to replicate my 10 hits combo with Orchid


 
I'm going to have to get me one. I love that when I was a kid. My very first game that came with my SNES back in 95-96.


----------



## emmanu888 (May 28, 2014)

Nusdogg said:


> I'm going to have to get me one. I love that when I was a kid. My very first game that came with my SNES back in 95-96.


 

It was the first fighting game i ever played in my life and god i loved it ! Still looking to get the SNES version and KI:Gold since i'm getting a N64 soon


----------



## Nusdogg (May 28, 2014)

Just bought this glass lens for my GBC!!







I'll do a review on it when I get it here in a couple of days.


----------



## Nusdogg (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## migles (Jun 3, 2014)

Nusdogg do you have a flashcart? your pogymon is on color 

your video is too long i was like: 2 minutes and he didnt turned the thing on, its nice to see the package but you made it booring... the way you showed the old lens, i felt like "see guys, this fits here" you just need to show it for about 3-5 seconds maximum inside the bubblewrap\plastic, take it out and put it again in the video makes it long and very "  "

note: i hope you understand this is a constructive critic, and not a rude\bad one... i just wanted to tell you how to improve the "reviews" a bit..


----------



## Nusdogg (Jun 3, 2014)

migles said:


> Nusdogg do you have a flashcart? your pogymon is on color
> 
> your video is too long i was like: 2 minutes and he didnt turned the thing on, its nice to see the package but you made it booring... the way you showed the old lens, i felt like "see guys, this fits here" you just need to show it for about 3-5 seconds maximum inside the bubblewrap\plastic, take it out and put it again in the video makes it long and very "  "
> 
> note: i hope you understand this is a constructive critic, and not a rude\bad one... i just wanted to tell you how to improve the "reviews" a bit..


 
I understand. I do need someone to let me know, so that I can improve.


----------



## migles (Jun 3, 2014)

Nusdogg said:


> I understand. I do need someone to let me know, so that I can improve.


 
you didn't reply to my question, do you have a gbc flashcart?

thanks!


----------



## Ozito (Jun 3, 2014)

migles said:


> you didn't reply to my question, do you have a gbc flashcart?
> 
> thanks!


 

If I remember correctly, all the GB games get's color if inserted in color supported GB's.


----------



## migles (Jun 3, 2014)

Ozito said:


> If I remember correctly, all the GB games get's color if inserted in color supported GB's.


nope, pokemon red\blue didn't... only pokemon yellow


----------



## Ozito (Jun 3, 2014)

migles said:


> nope, pokemon red\blue didn't... only pokemon yellow


 
Didn't they still get color? Blue was almost entirely blue and vice versa?


----------



## Nusdogg (Jun 3, 2014)

migles said:


> you didn't reply to my question, do you have a gbc flashcart?
> 
> thanks!


 
Ops, sorry. No, I don't have a GBC Flashcart. It's just Red Version.



Ozito said:


> Didn't they still get color? Blue was almost entirely blue and vice versa?


 
They still do, and you're correct. Blue would be all blue while Red will be like what you see in my vid.


----------



## Nusdogg (Jun 27, 2014)

My new buttons from Kitsch-Bent:


----------



## nickerous (Jun 27, 2014)

$60 off of craigslist


----------



## TankedThomas (Jul 2, 2014)

Bought a boxed copy of Japanese Pokemon Gold. Gotta wait until I have more money, then I'm going after stuff for backlighting my Game Boy and Game Boy Pocket, more Japanese Pokemon games, a GB Smart Card, and a linker tool. It sucks being poor.


----------



## Nusdogg (Jul 8, 2014)

Found that Division 6 still carries the Stealth Dimmer Chip for the Afterburner Kit from back in the day for only $8.00 plus shipping. Gonna get that ASAP!

*Features:*

*Dimming:* Hold down the Select button. Now use A (brighter) or B (darker) to smoothly scroll through 75 levels of brightness.
*Instant On/Off:* Hold A or B down first, then press select to skip to full-on or full-off. You can also hold A or B during power-up.
*Lock Feature:* Press Select for 5 seconds to lock the chip so that it will ignore any button presses (Afterburner blinks to confirm). Useful if the game you are playing uses the Select + A or B combination.
*Memory:* The chip will remember your dimmer settings if you turn the GBA off or even remove the battery.
*Power-Save:* Shuts off the light if the A, B, or Select buttons are not pressed for 5 minutes. Comes back on at the touch of a button. Can be disabled by holding the Select button down for 5 seconds (Afterburner blinks to confirm)
*Standby Sensing:* If the GBA is in standby mode, the chip will not activate the power-save feature. This prevents you from having to wake the Game Boy up and then turn the light back on.
*Flicker-Free:* Synchronizes the Afterburner with the GBA's LCD for licker-free dimming.
*Hum-Free:* The Stealth Dimmer is the only chip available that does not introduce a humming noise into the headphone output of the Game Boy Advance when dimming.
*Built-In Diagnostics:* Helps with installation and troubleshooting by blinking error codes on the Afterburner whenever a connection problem is detected.
Now I won't have to drill and hook a switch up to the front light of my GBA. Simple as hitting just two buttons for the light to go off, brighten, or darken the front light. Seems like a bad ass mod. I'mma have to bring this dimmer chip back from the dead as it has been long forgotten.

The GBA with SP front light panel that I'm going to perform on:


----------



## Ozito (Jul 8, 2014)

Nusdogg said:


> text


 

I found my old stealth chip I bought back in the days for my afterburner.
 It seems to be corrupt though, since it never worked with any afterburner I tested it with.

I was contemplating on buying a new one but never came around doing it.
 Make sure to report back with your new mod.


----------



## nasune (Jul 8, 2014)

I bought a gold Game Boy Light a few days ago (well, it arrived a few days ago, I bought it about a week ago), and I quite like it. The green light gives me a sense of nostalgia, and it's pretty good. I'm not sure why it's a Japan only though, you'd think that plenty of us westerners would've liked it as well. Still, it's a nice piece of Game Boy history, and it was quite a steal. (this plus a Game Gear for ten Euro's. Hell, it even had free shipping  .)


----------



## Nusdogg (Jul 9, 2014)

Ozito said:


> I found my old stealth chip I bought back in the days for my afterburner.
> It seems to be corrupt though, since it never worked with any afterburner I tested it with.
> 
> I was contemplating on buying a new one but never came around doing it.
> Make sure to report back with your new mod.


 

Will do. I'll make a video of it once I'm done.


----------



## Orchestra (Jul 10, 2014)

Bought a black gameboy pocket and a off white gameboy pocket from Ebay. Unfortunately I didn't spring on the quicker shipping so it'll be an eternity before it gets here.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 13, 2014)

I bought both Pokemon Blue, Tetris, and an EZ Flash IV.


----------



## Redhorse (Jul 13, 2014)

I recently id a search for the Mother 1&2 and found one in my home town Tucson AZ, sadly I can't afford it right now... <weeping>


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 13, 2014)

A boy and his blob is a classic Game Boy game.


----------



## Nusdogg (Jul 15, 2014)

Ozito said:


> I found my old stealth chip I bought back in the days for my afterburner.
> It seems to be corrupt though, since it never worked with any afterburner I tested it with.
> 
> I was contemplating on buying a new one but never came around doing it.
> Make sure to report back with your new mod.


 
 One of the coolest mod I've ever done on a handheld.


----------



## Ozito (Jul 16, 2014)

Nusdogg said:


> One of the coolest mod I've ever done on a handheld.


 
I thought you were going to do it on a back-lit GBA.
Great demonstration though!


----------



## ron!n (Jul 17, 2014)

Just bought a limited edition Boktai GBA sp im mint condition with the coffin case and an EZflash IV!
Super excited for that sucker to show up in the mail.

Does anyone know where to get ahold of the pelican GBASP leather glove? I imagine it is wicked hard to find...this one


----------



## Nusdogg (Jul 18, 2014)

Ozito said:


> I thought you were going to do it on a back-lit GBA.
> Great demonstration though!


 
Oh no. Lol. If you remember my GBA picture above I posted up that I was going to perform on was a front lit. 

It would be super hard to do since the back lit uses a ribbon cable while the front lit you can tap the wire from the dimmer chip to the front light. So it would super confusing since you have no clue where the front light circuit traces is at.


----------



## PettingZoo (Jul 20, 2014)

picked up a gameboy pocket printer (Japanese version) the other day and cut down some thermal paper to use with it, goes well with the pocket camera I have.

I have a translucent purple shell w/ glass lens and ags-101 screen + necessary cable to put some life back into an old scratched up white GBA in the mail headed to me.


also would anyone happen to know of a good source to buy gameboy micro faceplates? I leant mine to a friend and it came back a bit scratched up :s


----------



## Sychophantom (Jul 20, 2014)

PettingZoo said:


> also would anyone happen to know of a good source to buy gameboy micro faceplates? I leant mine to a friend and it came back a bit scratched up :s


 

http://rosecoloredgaming.wordpress.com used to sell a faceplate that was more like a sticker but worked okay. They have a Facebook page at https://www.facebook.com/RoseColoredGaming

Apparently they are out at the moment, but will announce when they make more. Looks like a lot of people are waiting.

You know, you'd think with the rise of 3D printing and how many people have Maker bots, faceplates would be easier to get. Maybe I need to take a shot over to Home Depot and test out the one they're selling (You can do a demo project free).

EDIT: A Quick Google search shows someone has used a makerbot to make a GB Micro faceplate. They even uploaded the plans for it (Called a "Thing", I guess).


----------



## leon315 (Jul 20, 2014)

Got wario land 4, best 2d wario platform ever!


----------



## PettingZoo (Jul 20, 2014)

Sychophantom said:


> http://rosecoloredgaming.wordpress.com used to sell a faceplate that was more like a sticker but worked okay. They have a Facebook page at https://www.facebook.com/RoseColoredGaming
> 
> Apparently they are out at the moment, but will announce when they make more. Looks like a lot of people are waiting.
> 
> ...



Hmm not too keen on a somewhat non removable solution but will keep posted on that, thanks for the info. Might just just keep searching occasionally for a cheap micro/faceplates.


----------



## l13f4k3 (Jul 20, 2014)

I have bought a revo k101, still waiting for it. talking about games, i bought rhythm heaven tengoku :3


----------



## Alchemilla (Jul 21, 2014)

Sychophantom said:


> http://rosecoloredgaming.wordpress.com used to sell a faceplate that was more like a sticker but worked okay. They have a Facebook page at https://www.facebook.com/RoseColoredGaming
> 
> Apparently they are out at the moment, but will announce when they make more. Looks like a lot of people are waiting.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for that link, I'm gonna get something from them.


----------



## PettingZoo (Jul 24, 2014)

Received the last parts for the mod yesterday and completed it last
.

Everything worked out apart from a couple things, 1) The 'Glass' lens that was packaged with the shell turned out to be a scratched plastic one, and 2) the corners of the screen look as if they're fading/bleeding to a white colour.

The shell that included lens was cheap so I don't mind that it was plastic, I managed to order a glass lens from an Australian seller for about $7 which is good. 
As for the strange issue with the display I plan to play with the adjustment pot on the back of the GBA. Has anyone had this problem before?

 

I guess if nothing comes about it I'll just contact the seller.


----------



## aleXXXps (Jul 25, 2014)

Gameboy DMG complete in box. Used, but in excellent condition and everything is in the original plastic. Just arrived in the mail today :-)


----------



## demoncatursday (Aug 1, 2014)

Gonna get an EZ flash iv tonight, but I plan on buying a Micro soon too.


----------



## Nusdogg (Aug 2, 2014)

demoncatursday said:


> Gonna get an EZ flash iv tonight, but I plan on buying a Micro soon too.


 
How much did you pay for it? I think mine was $56.00 at the time when they were no where to be found.


----------



## demoncatursday (Aug 2, 2014)

I was going to, ended up not getting it because it said it was $26 shipping on checkout, even though the store page said it had free shipping.


----------



## ZilchFox (Aug 9, 2014)

A counterfeit backlit GBA! 

It also came with an EZ-Flash IV cart, which was nice! I had to do a lot of searching for a miniSD card, and unfortunately I was unable to find one, but it seems to work fine with a miniSD adapter for a 2GB microSD!


----------



## Nusdogg (Aug 9, 2014)

Glass screen lens and AR film; no reflective lines.


----------



## emmanu888 (Aug 9, 2014)

Dance Dance Revolution GB on the Gameboy Color and a GBA/GBC link cable are the latest Gameboy purchase i made.


----------



## TerryG (Aug 9, 2014)

I recently got a singer sewing machine that came with a gameboy color and a cart labeled sewing machine operation software.  The machine has a link cable on it and the cart allows you to make patterns to send to the machine.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 9, 2014)

The last gameboy thing I bought was my Play-Yan Micro in 2008. Still have it too.


----------



## Todderbert (Aug 18, 2014)

A few items I picked up in the last few weeks.  Zelda SP, Drag n Derp, and an Everdrive GB.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Aug 18, 2014)

Got this for bout $30 off CL today :


----------



## Sychophantom (Aug 26, 2014)

Managed to snag a second Game Boy Micro, but this one has an odd short in the speaker. Sound works sporadically through it, but headphones work perfectly.

Not sure if I want to open it up yet or not. At least the faceplate was in good condition.


----------



## Radiobread (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't have many GBA games, I think my latest was a new GBA to replace my old one in 2012. Games-wise, I think it was Golden Sun: The Lost Age but it would've been about 4 years ago now. I really enjoy Golden Sun - replayed both games recently


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Sep 7, 2014)

Ozito said:


> Thanks, Drill dozer is one of my favorite game for the GBA too
> 
> I also bought Metroid Zero Mission last month




Sweet sweet memories with that game


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Sep 7, 2014)

Monty Kensicle said:


> My 3 in 1 Plus just arrived in the mail! Backed up a few of my GBA carts and they ran perfectly, not to mention I can now backup all my NDS games with it as well!
> 
> I used to use this save dongle I bought years ago to do the trick but it didn't get a driver update when I upgraded to Windows 8 so I was in a lurch for quite a while.




How does NDS run on the 3 in 1 plus bro ?


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Sep 8, 2014)

SSG Vegeta said:


> How does NDS run on the 3 in 1 plus bro ?


 
Well in order to interact with it you need a Slot-1 flash card and I use the DS homebrew GBA Exploader to write .GBA files to the 3-in-1, it can only hold one game at a time though. For dumping GBA games for the 3-in-1, I use GBA Backup Tool. For dumping DS games and their saves files I use NDS Backup 3in1.

After you write a GBA game to it for all intents and purposes it's a GBA game to the DS system. Except for the GBA Pokemon games as they use flash for saving and the 3-in-1 uses SRAM.


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm getting an original GBA tomorrow for 15 bucks. I had one then i gave then that person sold it...
I'm finally getting the portable console that sparked my love for portable gaming again


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Sep 9, 2014)

Monty Kensicle said:


> Well in order to interact with it you need a Slot-1 flash card and I use the DS homebrew GBA Exploader to write .GBA files to the 3-in-1, it can only hold one game at a time though. For dumping GBA games for the 3-in-1, I use GBA Backup Tool. For dumping DS games and their saves files I use NDS Backup 3in1.
> 
> After you write a GBA game to it for all intents and purposes it's a GBA game to the DS system. Except for the GBA Pokemon games as they use flash for saving and the 3-in-1 uses SRAM.


 

Cool ^^


----------



## Radiobread (Sep 9, 2014)

emmanu888 said:


> I'm getting an original GBA tomorrow for 15 bucks. I had one then i gave then that person sold it...
> I'm finally getting the portable console that sparked my love for portable gaming again


Nice, I've been into my GBA recently, but haven't bought any games since '08 or '09. Don't really want any more games for it, I'm happy with the ones I have.


----------



## Radiobread (Sep 9, 2014)

Here's my collection.


----------



## aleXXXps (Sep 29, 2014)

Just bought a small display case for some of my stuff.


----------



## WarioWaffles (Sep 30, 2014)

Snagged a graphite ags101 for 23$ (including shipping), it's in very good condition except that the volume slider is encased in some mysterious black gunk and won't move from the halfway mark (don't want to force it either). I'm waiting on a tri wing screwdriver so i can open it up and clean the slider.

Felt kind of weird buying the tri wing because I thought ags 101 didn't have tri wing screws.


----------



## jamespoo (Oct 25, 2014)

this
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Supe...h-GBA-SP-GBM-IDS-NDS-NDS-Lite/1907320884.html

less then $14


----------



## garbanzox (Oct 27, 2014)

Just ordered Famicom Mini Super Mario Bros. 2 for GBA, CIB. Known in the US as The Lost Levels.

Looking forward to playing it on the go!


----------



## darcangel (Oct 27, 2014)

TerryG said:


> I recently got a singer sewing machine that came with a gameboy color and a cart labeled sewing machine operation software. The machine has a link cable on it and the cart allows you to make patterns to send to the machine.


Lol, I didnt believe that existed, but then I found a video of it, OMG... Gba was the best hahaha


----------



## Bart Lemming (Dec 15, 2014)

Got a copy of Activision Anthology.  Never released over here and the ROM doesn't work on the EZ Flash IV.

It's great to be able to play Enduro on the go!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 15, 2014)

The last GBA thing I bought was a GBA SP. Never had one growing up.


----------



## Harsky (Dec 15, 2014)

Bought several Gameboy bundles recently. £50 got me a Red GBA SP, Silver original GBA and all these:


----------



## gypsynimrod (Dec 15, 2014)

I bought every Gameboy Pokemon game up to Crystal in Japanese with the intention of learning Japanese. Guess what I never did.


----------



## Bart Lemming (Dec 15, 2014)

Harsky:

Nice haul there.  That's an expensive looking display unit you've go there too.


----------



## garbanzox (Dec 16, 2014)

Got an Everdrive GB to go with my backlight-modded GameBoy. It's fantastic


----------



## Bart Lemming (Dec 16, 2014)

^
I keep toying with the idea of buying an Everdrive GB but I always put it off in the hopes the Krikkz will show us more of the GBA cart he's working on...

To keep me going just now I decided to buy some Falcon Densetsu (Japanese title for F-Zero GP Legend) E-Reader cards from Japan.  Got 10 packs on the way.  The first E-Reader cards I've bought in about 10 years!


----------



## garbanzox (Dec 16, 2014)

I fully intend to buy an Everdrive GBA if/when he finishes it. But in the meantime I'm having fun with this one.


----------



## Bart Lemming (Dec 17, 2014)

Have you found any games that don't work with it, at all?  How about ROM hacks?


----------



## garbanzox (Dec 17, 2014)

So far everything I've tried from the latest No Intro set works fine.

I haven't tried any rom hacks or unlicensed games and I don't have any to test. But if if you send me a PM with info on specific titles you're curious about, I'm happy to test them for you.


----------



## Bart Lemming (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm only curious about a couple.  I've sent you a PM if you've the time.  Thanks. 

Anyway, back on topic:

I got 3 new face plates for my GBM today.  One looks like a DMG, one looks like the Famicom face plate and the other looks like a NES controller.  I'm pretty sure they're home made (3D printed maybe?) but they looked nice in the photo.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jan 4, 2016)

2 more copies of the OG JPN Pocket Monsters Green. Can't have enough of those


----------



## Jekuma (Jan 4, 2016)

An AGS-101 Game Boy Advance SP and all of the Fire Emblem GBA games.

Fire Emblem Awakening is better


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jan 9, 2016)

For me, Trip World (J) from another forum I'm on, and it was just $75+Mario Kart GBA (cart only) for it.  Excellent sticker, but usual Japanese discoloration from the plastic.  I'll never be ceased to amazed how much old 8/16bit games from there end up discolored (yellowed, browned, greened even) because of just nicotine and other funk.  I can't complain, it's not a prolific game and even ones discolored with nice stickers don't seem to lose value because of the scarcity.

It's a short game but very fun and the attention to detail with both the audio and visual is rare on that level with the old GB.  It kind of reminded me playing dinky 1989/90 stuff in the era and then being mind blown with Gargoyle's Quest attention to detail, and then again when Super Mario Land 2 popped up using the Super Mario World big mario sprite which was cool.  It's nice when you see someone put that extra attention to detail in as much as possible in detail and shading to where it's a bonus and doesn't hold the game back obscuring enemies or you alike.

If anyone is curious I keep my inventory of goodies in my signature here.  I'm US based but I do have a nice small selection of EU and JP gems for all 3 versions of Gameboy over time.  Just wish I still still EU Konami GB Collection 1, 2 and 4.


----------



## Nusdogg (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## VmprHntrD (Jan 11, 2016)

My last two were damn good deals. $75 for trip world on a game forum I'm on and a complete copy of f-zero climax for $41 after my eBay bucks discount which is a steal.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jan 11, 2016)

oh, I also got a brand new copy (still closed) of Metroid Fusion for 50€.


----------



## Nusdogg (Jan 13, 2016)

Ah yeah!!!! Can't wait!


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jan 14, 2016)

Nusdogg said:


> Ah yeah!!!! Can't wait!


MicroSD version?where did you get that? I wouldn't mind adding one of those to my collection. I have a MiniSD version.


----------



## Ben Ten's Dad (Jan 15, 2016)

I've just bought one of those too from someone on here. Haven't heard back since payment though.....


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jan 18, 2016)

Yesterday paid $24 for Zelda Minish Cap and Game & Watch Gallery4.


----------



## Nusdogg (Jan 19, 2016)

gnmmarechal said:


> MicroSD version?where did you get that? I wouldn't mind adding one of those to my collection. I have a MiniSD version.


 I bought mine from 3dsflashkart.com for only 38.00 shipped. They're on sale now I think. Original price is around 50.00


----------

